# Makeup We Admire?



## aziza (Nov 26, 2006)

Post the looks of Brown Beauties, Caramel Cuties, and Golden Goddesses that you admire!

I am in L-O-V-E with whoever does Gabrielle Union's and Rihanna's makeup! 

I want to recreate the first look....







MAC shadows you think? 




Look at those cheeks! So glowy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Perfect! (YaYa Dacosta)


----------



## slvrlips (Nov 26, 2006)

wow all of these ladies look wonderful 
Yaya always seems to impress me with her look 

My favorite carmel cutie is Queen Latifah 
http://specktra.net/attachment.php?a...d=116458363  9


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 27, 2006)

Even though I disagree with her stylist's wardrobe choices at times (I can't stand it when a woman's natural curves are masked), I think Raven is a BEAUTIFUL young woman and a positive influence on young girls, versus Lindsay Lohan and the likes.








FYI, this next picture is HORRIFYING to me, because I know for a fact that she's NOT this stick like and I despise the fact that they seem to have put her beautiful face on some anorexic woman's body.




Just my little rampage.  As a heavier woman, I resent the fact that skinny is the only way to be in show business.

Another makeup/style icon of mine is the beautifully entertaining Mo'Nique
I ENVY her cheekbones!


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 27, 2006)

I love Mo'Nique's makeup....Before I got into shadows, I would just watch her and admire her looks. As a matter of fact, the last movie I watched starring her---_Hair Show_---before buying some MAC was on BET today. I look at EVERYBODY'S eyeshadow!


----------



## mehrunissa (Nov 28, 2006)

I like pretty natural, understated looks (a la Halle Berry an Thandie Newton), but there are a few women whose makeup I wish I could pull off (they're thumbnails):


----------



## lovely333 (Dec 1, 2006)

anyone know how to recreate these looks


----------



## aziza (Dec 1, 2006)

How could I forget Monique? Watching her on the Parkers... I always loved the makeup. She came and performed at my school earlier this semester....ticked off quite a few people while she was at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I forgot about Nia Long too! The first few times that I " The Best Man" I was intrigued by the white shiny thing below her eyebrow...basically her brow highlight, but I didn't know what the heck it was called back then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Missy's lips look absolutely _scrumptious_ in that pic


----------



## Kels823 (Dec 1, 2006)

Awesome thread!! Love the list so far.. lets see who I can contribute.. 

Eva Mendez is a personal fave of mine, love her glow





Ive always thought of Angela Bassett as such an elegant woman..





Ive always liked Monica's makeup as well





Of course my girl Aaliyah was a true beauty.. 










Thats all I can think of right now..


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 1, 2006)

Try this link: http://www.makeup411.com/. You can find out who the  make-up artist is and what the y used.
Gabrielle Union in Bad Boys 2
Makeup by Laurie Cocheo
Gabrielle had various looks throughout the movie. Makeup artist Laurie Cocheo gave us a breakdown of the look when she is wearing the black Gucci dress and also what was used on her as her staple look. 
Evening Scene (Pictured)
Skincare – Kiehls Ultra Facial Moisturizer , Clarins Sun Care Cream SPF 30, Neutrogena Tinted in Dark 
Foundation – RCMA Shinto mixed with a tiny bit of I-Iman on various areas. 
Powder – Ben Nye Translucent Setting Powder in Chestnut (mostly) mixed with Topaz. 
Brows – I-Iman Brow Stencil and Color Kit in the lighter shade used to define brows. 
Eyes – Lorac Inspiration and Gold shadow with Lorac Black on outside edges of eyes and crease. 
Liner –Lancôme Maquiglacé Lumineuse in Black  
Lashes – YSL Voluminous mascara in black was a favorite on set. 
Highlight – Cocheo used the lighter gold color from Prescriptives Sunsheen Bonzing Powder Duo in So Warm for subtle highlights. 
Cheeks – MAC Matte Powder Blush in Coppertone 
Lips – YSL Lip Laquer in Crystal Pink 
Cocheo kept the skincare, base, mascara and powder the same and made variations to the following:
Cheeks – M.A.C  Crème Colour Base in Slammin’ 
Liner – Bobbi Brown Long Wear Gel Eyeliner in Granite Ink. 
Eyes – Chanel Aqua Lumieres Limited Edition Quad. (for the Water Scene)
Lips – The lighter color from Cargo’s Santa Ana lip gloss (for the "Water Scene")


----------



## mehrunissa (Dec 1, 2006)

Iman, of course! Sorry, couldn't get it to show smaller!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Dec 3, 2006)

I totally adore Raven Symone's makeup and some of her styles.i watch her show just to see what new makeup or outfit she's wearing.I luv that she luvs her curves they have in the spotlight despite of that.And Monique is a GODDESS.She just reaks of beauty and confidence.I LOVE HER!!!
These women are Fabulous.............I wish I could do these looks
Attachment 2118
Attachment 2119
Attachment 2120

Attachment 2121
Attachment 2122


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Dec 5, 2006)

Gabrielle Union's hot


----------



## ChynaSkye (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## User67 (Dec 6, 2006)

I always admire Paris Hilton's make-up, she always does these really pretty neutral eyes & bronzy cheeks.





Her friend Kim Kardashian's make-up I also think is gorgeous! She does awesome smokey eyes & nude lips.


----------



## ebonyannette (Dec 6, 2006)

^ she is pretty! her eyes in that last pic are fab!


----------



## amoona (Dec 7, 2006)

I love the way the Arabic singers do their make-up ... so hot!!!

Elissa





Haifa













Marwa


----------



## aziza (Dec 9, 2006)

Arabic makeup is definitely hot!!! A liittle too much for me personally but the ladies wear it well.


----------



## cno64 (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm a Caucasian, so I can't totally relate, but I've never seen Halle Berry looking anything other than out-of-this-world gorgeous.
I love Oprah's looks, too.
I saw a photo of her earlier in the year wearing the most wonderful rose/wine lipcolor. She looked fabulous!
I thought, "Hmmm; wonder if that's 'Lovemate'..."


----------



## Lady_MAC (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah, I adore Oprah's makeup. She is who I imitate the most. I wear Knight Divine and Star Violet often because I saw her wearing something similar.


----------



## faifai (Dec 10, 2006)

Haifa is gooooorgeous. I can't pull off the super-black smokey eyes that well, though. I think part of what makes it look so good is the amount of contrast between her skin color and the makeup.


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 11, 2006)

Raven and Mariah.  Mariah, because she always keeps things pretty simple--pinky beige lips and slightly smokey eyes (and she has gorgeous cheekbones).  I know, a bit boring, but classically beautiful, even though Mariah and Raven are a little too daring in their fashion statements at times.  Still, I think both have absolutely stunning makeup pretty much all the time.


----------



## Sundae (Dec 12, 2006)

I really like the first picture of Gabrielle Union. I think its really pretty. I would love for my make up to look like that. I LOVE the blue eyeshadow. Does anyone know how to create that look?


----------



## Janelleleo (Dec 14, 2006)

Some of my favorites: 
Thandie Newton, Halle Berry, Jennifer Lopez, Jessica Alba, Kerry Washington, Penelope Cruz.

I think these women always have incredible makeup and are well styled.


----------



## Katja (Dec 14, 2006)

I've always liked Eva Mendez and Mandi Moore for makeup.  Also, that one chic from Memoirs of a Geisha.  She's beautiful.


----------



## Kels823 (Dec 15, 2006)

Thought of another one: LeToya Luckett:


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 15, 2006)

since there aren't alot of asian american celebrities, i have to admire brenda song and lucy liu's makeup


----------



## uberlicious (Dec 18, 2006)

I looooooooove Halle Berry's makeup. It's too early in the morning for me, but once my brain is functioning I'll post some more people.


----------



## bsquared (Feb 2, 2007)

Mo'nique . . . a beautiful woman, in and out . . . her makeup is always wonderful.

Sanaa Lathan and Tamela Jones also wear very nice makeup.

When it comes to the more daring looks in makeup, especially e/s, I must say that the makeup in Dreamgirls was incredible. I love bold e/s and dramatic looks and it was by far the best I'd seen (apart from MAC ads).


----------



## mommamacgurl (Feb 3, 2007)

I agree with you! The makeup in Dreamgirls is AMAZING! Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bsquared* 

 
_Mo'nique . . . a beautiful woman, in and out . . . her makeup is always wonderful.

Sanaa Lathan and Tamela Jones also wear very nice makeup.

When it comes to the more daring looks in makeup, especially e/s, I must say that the makeup in Dreamgirls was incredible. I love bold e/s and dramatic looks and it was by far the best I'd seen (apart from MAC ads)._


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_I've always liked Eva Mendez and Mandi Moore for makeup.  Also, that one chic from Memoirs of a Geisha.  She's beautiful._

 
You mean this one? ^^

Zhang Ziyi


----------



## JGunnar (Feb 4, 2007)

I always hung around the "alternative" crowd in school and was always interested in the dark look and had a hard time pulling it off. I couldn't exactly figure out how to make it work for a brown girl. So when I saw Aaliyah with this look I immediately fell inlove and tried my darndest with my little Cover Girl gray eyeshadow and come-with brush to make it work for me but I just couldn't haha (at the time).






An introduction to MAC and looooooooots of practice saved my life.


----------



## TangoMango (Feb 10, 2007)

I'd have to say Halle Berry, Joy Bryant (she keeps it natural), and Arabic actresses and singers. Oh and how could I forget Aaliyah?!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 12, 2007)

I am NOT a Garbrielle Union fan AT ALL BUT....she is a beautiful woman and her makeup is flawless.  Those pics that were posted were fantastic.

There are so many amazing women of color whose makeup is incredible - Jennifer Lopez, Eva Longoria, Rhianna, Beyonce, Letoya, Queen Latifah, I could go on forever.  But, one young woman who always amazes me is Alicia Keys:


----------



## Dolled Up (Feb 13, 2007)

On the same note of Arabic singers, let's not forget Bollywood actress Aishwarya Rai.


----------



## Dolled Up (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I am NOT a Garbrielle Union fan AT ALL BUT....she is a beautiful woman and her makeup is flawless.  Those pics that were posted were fantastic.

There are so many amazing women of color whose mankeup is incredible - Jennifer Lopez, Eva Longoria, Rhianna, Beyonce, Letoya, Queen Latifah, I could go on forever.  But, one young woman who always amazes me is Alicia Keys:




_

 
Totally forgot about her. She is gorgeous and has always been. Long time fan of her!


----------



## aziza (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I am NOT a Garbrielle Union fan AT ALL BUT....she is a beautiful woman and her makeup is flawless.  Those pics that were posted were fantastic.

There are so many amazing women of color whose mankeup is incredible - Jennifer Lopez, Eva Longoria, Rhianna, Beyonce, Letoya, Queen Latifah, I could go on forever.  But, one young woman who always amazes me is Alicia Keys:




_

 
Soooo gorgeous...her eyes look like jewels in this pic. And that liner is awesome too!


----------



## Toya (Feb 14, 2007)

I have to agree with those of you who mentioned the Arabic singers/actresses.  As a bellydancer, I have used a lot of them for inspiration.


----------



## Dolled Up (Feb 15, 2007)

haha Just noticed that picture is from Alicia-Keys.net 

Never really liked them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm an admin on AliciaKeysFan.com


----------



## ebonyannette (Feb 23, 2007)

I LOVE Mary J. Blige she is always on the cutting edge but still classy with her make up


----------



## aziza (Feb 23, 2007)

I totally agree ebonyannette...have you seen the "We Ride" video....I swear I was drooling all over myself looking at her makeup. Freakin' awesome. I wonder who does her makeup.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Feb 24, 2007)

..................................................  ...............


----------



## ebonyannette (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_I totally agree ebonyannette...have you seen the "We Ride" video....I swear I was drooling all over myself looking at her makeup. Freakin' awesome. I wonder who does her makeup._

 
Dude She has been looking the BOMB lately!!! She must have a new MUA because she looks flawless in that video, I wont even attempt to recreat it cause I know I would just frustrate myself


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Feb 24, 2007)

..................................................  ....


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## bsquared (Feb 27, 2007)

yessss, her makeup was wonderful in that vid!


----------



## Peaches (Feb 27, 2007)

I love Eva Mendes, JLo & Christina Milian's makeup. Always looks so sexy yet cute.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 28, 2007)

I love Arabic make up too. The eyes are amazing.


----------



## Tightambitionz (Mar 29, 2007)

Go Kelly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 look at those lashes...


----------



## ebonyannette (Mar 29, 2007)

^ I cant see the pic, is it Kelly Rowland?

I love Amerie's Make up too











http://cache.gettyimages.com/xt/5641...itorial_na&s=1


----------



## Jayne (Mar 29, 2007)

Aishwarya Rai : 






Jennifer Lopez (i LOVE her mu here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) :






Rihanna (the picture is too big) : 

http://www.go4celebrity.com/wallpape...ihanna-065.jpg

Aaliyah, her mu was always GORGEOUS : 






http://images.google.be/url?q=http:/...Zh451sx4x  fU=

Eva Mendes (can't find a better picture of her mu) : 






Another Eva (Longoria) : 






It's time for a blond one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : Scarlett Johansson :


----------



## saj20052006 (Mar 29, 2007)

I love Janet Jackson's make up in her "Call Me" Video.  Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## ebonyannette (Mar 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jayne* 

 
_Aishwarya Rai : 






Jennifer Lopez (i LOVE her mu here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) :






Rihanna (the picture is too big) : 

http://www.go4celebrity.com/wallpape...ihanna-065.jpg

Aaliyah, her mu was always GORGEOUS : 






http://images.google.be/url?q=http:/...Zh451sx4x  fU=

Eva Mendes (can't find a better picture of her mu) : 






Another Eva (Longoria) : 






It's time for a blond one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : Scarlett Johansson : 




_

 
Scarlett is so pretty!!!!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Apr 5, 2007)

My favorites are Sanaa Lathan (gosh she's simply gorgeous), Jada Pinkett Smith, Tyra Banks and lately I've been really liking the way Nelly Furtado looks.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 6, 2007)

Speaking of bollywood, Mashuri Dixit because she looks like my mummy:






and Anchal from the previous top model looked amazing as Cleopatra


----------



## lilchocolatema (Apr 8, 2007)

Monique's personal MA is Dee Dee Kelly, a Baltimorian just like her (and me too)!  She is BY FAR one of the best Makeup artists I have ever witnessed.  Her website is www.deedeekelly.net

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I love Mo'Nique's makeup....Before I got into shadows, I would just watch her and admire her looks. As a matter of fact, the last movie I watched starring her---Hair Show---before buying some MAC was on BET today. I look at EVERYBODY'S eyeshadow!














_


----------



## lilchocolatema (Apr 8, 2007)

Billy B. does a ton of her makeup shoots and videos and everything in between.  Check out his portfolio on http://billybbeauty.com...you will be in makeup heaven!!!!! All those fabulous shots you see of celebs and you just stare in awe....they are mostly all his work!!!  I am taking a class with him at The Makeup Show in May cuz I wanna learn from the best!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_I totally agree ebonyannette...have you seen the "We Ride" video....I swear I was drooling all over myself looking at her makeup. Freakin' awesome. I wonder who does her makeup._


----------



## Starr1 (Apr 9, 2007)

Rosario Dawson!


----------



## Jayne (Apr 9, 2007)

Halle Berry : (love the lips so much!!) 






Brandy :


----------



## Triskele (Apr 9, 2007)

There are several japanese idols whose makeup I admire a lot, simply because I know they must be wearing tons, and yet they look so fresh and natural...or really pretty and just a little smoky.





Takahashi Ai





Same girl, different look.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 25, 2007)

I love monique, representing us big beautiful women of colour!


----------



## hoemygosh (Apr 25, 2007)

i have to say, lately ive really loved avril's makeup.


----------



## L281173 (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_I love monique, representing us big beautiful women of colour!




_

 

Cosign.  I am a big beautiful woman of color.  I was admiring your photo in your avatar and you are really GORGEOUS.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 26, 2007)

Bai Ling always looks interesting! This is one of her classier ensembles.






I love how unmade up Naomi Harris always looks. She is so naturally purrty!






I have to include the always gorgeous Milla, keeping it fun and flirty.






Jada does glam as well as natural very well. She always looks stunning.






I have to include Grace Jones. She is just amazing!






Dita... Love her old school femme fatale looks. Meow!! Can't you just imagine her pulling out a cute little, diamond studded, platinum hand gun from that gorgeous bag? 






And finally the always amazing Bjork. She is a true orginal and always looks stunning.


----------



## faifai (Apr 27, 2007)

LOL at Bai Ling's "classy" ensemble showing off a bit of the nipples. Haha. Her makeup is pretty hot though.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 4, 2007)

I was going to mention Mo'Nique here but I saw that I was already beat to it!  I think her makeup always looks very well done and fun on Flavor Of Love: Charm School.


----------



## maven821 (May 5, 2007)

Rihanna, she's my makeup idol.


----------



## triccc (May 5, 2007)

If I would wear as much black liner as in some of these pictures, I would look dead. I wish that it looked that good on me. ugh!

I love that first picture of ya ya. so pretty!


----------



## astronaut (May 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Bai Ling always looks interesting! This is one of her classier ensembles.




_

 
You can see her nipple!!! lol


----------



## nycDiva357 (May 8, 2007)

I don't know if anyone has seen her new video.."when i see you"...but if you have..her makeup is so HOT!!! had to put her down


----------



## aziajs (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maven821* 

 
_Rihanna, she's my makeup idol.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 
I am really feeling Rhianna's new style.  The hair and makeup look really great on her.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_I love monique, representing us big beautiful women of colour!




_

 
Monique's make-up is always good.  Cece Winans is another one that  has great make-up.  I was glad that I bought Knight Divine when I saw her concert video.


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (May 11, 2007)

i love janet jackson makeup she alway trys new looks which is another reason y i love it.she looks good with simple basic and look very trendy with the outragous stuff she sports for performances and vidoes.my icon pic is a pic of one her makeup styles during the rhythm nation era believe she was doin that pale contour ur face look then lmao


----------



## AppleDiva (May 11, 2007)

I also like Kelly Rowland's make-up.  She is looking flawless as she gets older.


----------



## CaraAmericana (May 11, 2007)

I really admire the skill and looks of DevinGirl and Luna and Temptalia here on the board


----------



## xedenx (May 13, 2007)

Raven's makeup is always great.


----------



## xedenx (May 13, 2007)

oh yah how could i forget aishwarya rai!?


----------



## ms_althani (May 20, 2007)

I love Haifa wehbe and i just love her eye make-up !!
















Eliss


----------



## aziajs (May 24, 2007)

I just found these shots of Salma Hayek that are fantastic.  I love how her skin looks in these.


----------



## Indian Barbie (May 29, 2007)

Tia Mowry is so hot!!!!!!!


----------



## Bybs (May 29, 2007)

I love the looks of Kerry Washington, Gabrielle Union, Halle Berry & Eva Mendez. They always look flawlessly beautiful.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jun 6, 2007)

Sorry no pics but I love:
Christina Milian
Nicole from PCD
Mariah Carey
Christina Aguilera
Adrienne from 3LW
I love how Arab girls do thei make-up to, I wish I had big eyes to pull it off!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 6, 2007)

*GORGEOUS!*


----------



## NaturallyME (Jun 7, 2007)

nicole from PCD!! I LOVE HER...shes amazingly gorgeous!!


----------



## Rene (Jun 8, 2007)

I like Eve makeup in her new video Tambourine.


----------



## NaturallyME (Jun 8, 2007)

her new video has the AMAZING MAKE UP


----------



## Judymomocoa (Jun 21, 2007)

My all time favourite JLO!!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 21, 2007)

Haifa Wehbe's eye makeup is gorgeous! I want to try that! hehe.

Some of my inspirations:

Priyanka Chopra












Bipasha Basu





Gene Tierney:


----------



## clamster (Jul 7, 2007)

Rihanna is just drop dead gorgeous all the time and her makeup is consistantly flawless!!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 7, 2007)

*S.S.BlackOrchid*, I love Bipasha Basu. She is soooooooooooo gorgeous!


----------



## Fizzy_Pop (Jul 7, 2007)

Aishwarya Rai is definately my inspiration when it comes to makeup!


























GORGEOUS!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_





*GORGEOUS!*_

 

I swear I was coming on here to post that!!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 17, 2007)

She's not a celeb, but I love this look. 






snagged from danielita55.blogspot.com


----------



## Kuuipo (Aug 11, 2007)

Gong Li,especially her Makeup in Curse .....it so rich and opulent-just like the T'ang Dynasty was. So much gold and red.


http://www.sonyclassics.com/curseofthegoldenflower/


----------



## clamster (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maven821* 

 
_Rihanna, she's my makeup idol.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



























_

 
\
I agree her makeup is always gorgeous! According to Seventeen magazine her make up artist is *Mylah Morales. *I have more pics under this threadhttp://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=75846


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 29, 2007)

I lovvvvvvvvvve the smokey eye look with nude lips. Im of Indian descent so I love the bright bold colors or the really deep dark colors. lolz

She looks gojuz here despite her manly looking jaw. kekeke but I love the rest of her.













http://cache.viewimages.com/xc/77440...4831B75F48EF45
































*^^^This Outfit is HAWTTTT^^^Me gonna make one too!*








http://cache.viewimages.com/xc/77440...4831B75F48EF45
























*[email protected] her sis lookin all mean and shit. Probably jealous of her sistah*








*Okay she really needed a different bra for this outfit. :\*








*I don't she looks like her mother at all. :\*

O and Haifa Wehbe and most of the Bollywood starlets wear colors well.

And here is me lol

 Quote:









 
=)


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah, that's the sister who looks like Chyna. I would be mad, too.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 29, 2007)

^^ hahahaa she does look like Chyna! I was telling someone else this the other day when I came across that pic.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Nov 29, 2007)

Gwen Stefani!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think her makeup is pretty nice.


----------



## Jeisenne (Nov 29, 2007)

So far I agree with everybody here, but there's one I haven't seen yet.  Call me old school, but I loved Madonna's look in her Rain video:






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icD3JQ_u7bk

I also swear, in the part of the video where they're touching up her makeup, it looks like a MAC brush, lol.  Madonna is a fan of MAC, and I was like OMG is that a old school 192??!


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 29, 2007)

I always thought Stevie Nicks was the penultimate for making the most of her eyes. BTW, she is 59 and is still rockin' it....


----------



## Caramel_QT (Nov 29, 2007)

OMGosh! I just love Gabrielle Union. She's drop dead classic gorgeous in my book. I've spent the last few movies that she's done trying to convince my dh how beautiful she is, but never agreed till she was in Daddy's Little girls. Those pics of hers are off the hook! The makeup...I'm speechless. Worthy of emulation for sure!


----------



## d n d (Nov 29, 2007)

Don't forget Wendy Raquel Robinson!  I have thought she looked flawless since her days on the Steve Harvey Show.


 Meagan Good's makeup is always beautiful, especially her brows!  She has came a long way from Eve's Bayou!!!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 29, 2007)

I love Kim's makeup too.  

GlamYOURUs, you look beautiful.  Be sure to post some FOTDs.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 12, 2007)

Did we mention Jennifer Hudson.  I know that Tia Dantzler does some of her makeup and she does a great job.  I don't know who did the pics below but they are stunning.


----------



## Janelleleo (Dec 14, 2007)

I really love natural looking makeup and glowing skin - nothing too heavy. I look at all these girls for inspiration.


----------



## Janelleleo (Dec 15, 2007)

I also love a lot of the makeup on the runways as well - lots of wearable stuff as well as some more daring things.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Dec 22, 2007)

Gorgeous


----------



## aziza (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Did we mention Jennifer Hudson. I know that Tia Dantzler does some of her makeup and she does a great job. I don't know who did the pics below but they are stunning.














_

 

Love the silver eyeshadow on her...I have to try that soon!


----------



## mrschavez89 (Feb 6, 2008)

I couldn't find any pictures of the look but I LOVE...jill scotts makeup in her video My love....perfection


----------



## Artphr33k (Feb 7, 2008)

It does help that they are walking perfection.






yes, i am jealous.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Feb 10, 2008)

Alessandra Ambrosio (or any VS makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
















Kim K






Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 9, 2010)

I always love Jennifer Hudson's makeup!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 8, 2010)

I am IN LOVE lately with Queen Latifah's makeup.


----------



## Foxxydiva (Aug 9, 2010)

Can't forget about Taraji P. Henson. Her makeup looks Gorgeous!


----------



## she (Sep 14, 2010)

gabby union! ultra pretty all the time


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 14, 2010)

I love Beyonce's make up. More when she's off stage than on. I love that she rocks the bright lips and she sometimes forgoes heavy eyeshadow. Sometimes I'm not up to it, either. I just love her. 

I'm not a fan of Rihanna, but more often than not, I love her make up. Always well done.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 14, 2010)

I, too, am usually a fan of Rihanna's makeup. Another persons makeup I find myself admiring often is Macy Gray.


----------



## she (Sep 15, 2010)

yep, macy gray's makeup is usually top notch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she has worked with the same artist that regularly worked with aaliyah, eric ferrell. 


his work:









one of his i adore:




not sure who was her artist for this photo but it is probably my very favorite of her:





beautiful!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Sep 16, 2010)

Here's a few of my pics of ladies I love. To me these girls just really own their look and to me that's what make them so beautiful.

Rosario Dawson (I adore her beyond reason... totally my girl crush)






Lisa Bonet






Stacey Dash (who doesn't love clueless?)






Cree Summer (just stunning!)


----------



## sss215 (Sep 16, 2010)

Sanaa Lathan. she owns a red lip and was one of the only black women rocking it on the red carpet. Rutina Wesley is on my radar too. She wore a red lip at the Emmys.  Love Gabby Union and Serena Williams' makeup as well.


----------



## Aijuswhanakno (Sep 16, 2010)

Aw man, Da Brat!  She is so freakin' gorgeous, what happened to her??


----------



## makeba (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah Da Brat was pretty. I remember Lisa Raye, da brats sister, had her reality show early this year The Real McCoy she had an episode where she visited her in an Atlanta Prison facility.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 16, 2010)

Remember M.C. Lyte?  She was always a pretty girl but in recent years she's really started spicing up her look and her makeup is always beautiful when you see her!  I wonder who does hers?

And, Makeba:  Firstly, I didn't know Lisa Raye and Da Brat were related!  Secondly, Da Brat is in prison???


----------



## sss215 (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Remember M.C. Lyte?  She was always a pretty girl but in recent years she's really started spicing up her look and her makeup is always beautiful when you see her!  I wonder who does hers?

And, Makeba:  Firstly, I didn't know Lisa Raye and Da Brat were related!  Secondly, Da Brat is in prison???_

 

True dat about MC Lyte.  Mary J. Blige is another one.  I have always loved her make-up, especially when looking for a natural look.  She owns it.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Remember M.C. Lyte?  She was always a pretty girl but in recent years she's really started spicing up her look and her makeup is always beautiful when you see her!  I wonder who does hers?

*And, Makeba:  Firstly, I didn't know Lisa Raye and Da Brat were related!  Secondly, Da Brat is in prison*???_

 
Yes she is in prison and she and Lisa Raye have the same father.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 18, 2010)

I also often find myself like Sommore and Missy Elliott's makeup.























And Monica.


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 15, 2010)

Estelle...


----------



## Tee23 (Oct 30, 2010)

Cosign on Monica!! Took a few pages to see her name mentioned. Also like Tia Mawery and Queen latifah


----------



## artsypirate (Nov 21, 2010)

I love Gina Neely's (from the show Down Home with the Neely's)  makeup. It's always flawless plus she is gorgeous.


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 23, 2010)

artsypirate said:


> I love Gina Neely's (from the show Down Home with the Neely's)  makeup. It's always flawless plus she is gorgeous.



 	 I like hers too.


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## makeba (Jan 19, 2011)

now that is one fly chic!!! Trina stays on point!


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Copperhead (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Copperhead (Aug 13, 2012)

http://www.starpulse.com/Actresses/Hall,_Regina/gallery/AES-060350/


----------



## HeavenF (Aug 15, 2012)

I always love Rihanna's makeup. I enjoy her use of color. I like Brandy's makeup as well.


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 15, 2012)

What is that purple lipstick Rihanna's wearing? I need it in my life.


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 15, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> What is that purple lipstick Rihanna's wearing? I need it in my life.


  	I'm not sure if it's true but I saw once in someone's blog that it's MAC's Cyber.  

  	ETA: Here it is.

http://charyjay.blogspot.com/2012/03/berry-me-in-purple.html


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 15, 2012)

I think I once got a similar look when I paired a bit of MAC's Night Violet mattene with Blackfire Glimmerglass on top. Both items were limited though.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 15, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> I think I once got a similar look when I paired a bit of MAC's Night Violet mattene with Blackfire Glimmerglass on top. Both items were limited though.


	That's Cyber?! It's a lot more purple than I was expecting the color to be. Somehow I thought Cyber was a really deep, dark purple like Prince Noir. I never heard of the other shades you mentioned. But the more I look at the picture, the color also reminds me of YSL 39 Pourpre Divin. Either way, I'm picking up Cyber. Thanks!


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 15, 2012)

MAC's Smoked Purple is another one that may give you this look. It's a pro product that you'd have to get from a pro store or by calling to order.


----------



## HeavenF (Aug 15, 2012)

MAC Lipglass in All Of My Purple Life looks just like that. IDK if you'll be able to find it now it was part of last years Blogger's Obsessions collection. It sold out very quickly. Dior Mauve Mystere is a dupe.


----------



## lindas1983 (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't know if this counts but as a kid the first person who i noticed wearing makeup and went 'wow' i want to do that was a female wrestler called Sherri Martel.  Her ,makeup was always quite out there, glitter everywhere, buut in a good way.  She's definitly the person who sparked my first interest in makeup and i'll always admire her for that.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 15, 2012)

HeavenF said:


> MAC Lipglass in All Of My Purple Life looks just like that. IDK if you'll be able to find it now it was part of last years Blogger's Obsessions collection. It sold out very quickly. Dior Mauve Mystere is a dupe.


	Now those shades I have. I got Smoked Purple with the MAC Me Over collection and I made sure to get All Of My Purple Life when it was released. It was one of my first lipglasses.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 15, 2012)

lindas1983 said:


> I don't know if this counts but as a kid the first person who i noticed wearing makeup and went 'wow' i want to do that was a female wrestler called Sherri Martel.  Her backup was always quite out there, glitter everywhere, buut in a good way.  She's definitly the person who sparked my first interest in makeup and i'll always admire her for that.


	You mean Sensational Sherri/Scary Sherri? I remember her.


----------



## lindas1983 (Aug 15, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> You mean Sensational Sherri/Scary Sherri? I remember her.


 
  	Thats her .


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 16, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> I think I once got a similar look when I paired a bit of MAC's Night Violet mattene with Blackfire Glimmerglass on top. Both items were limited though.


 
  	I use MAC Fervent lipstick which was limited edition Gareth Pugh collection with clear gloss on top. its close enough for me lol


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 16, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> I use MAC Fervent lipstick which was limited edition Gareth Pugh collection with clear gloss on top. its close enough for me lol


  	Yeah, that's a nice one too.


----------

